# HO or N scale



## Raz5150 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm sure this has been posted at least a half a dozen times on this forum and I will be doing it one more one time. A little bit about me. I have always had model trains since I was little boy. HO scale was what I was first introduced to however I used to set the train up and then run things over with it or see how fast I could make the engine run etc. Pretty much anything a 11 year old boy would do. I wasn't in it for the hobby.
Fast forward to the more recent years and I tried to get back into it only this time I went with N scale as I was limited on space. This time I was also in for the hobby but read way to much and took on way to much trying to make the perfect layout. 
Fast forward to today and once again I would like to get involved into the hobby. Today I have more room and still have some of my N scale stuff. Should I look into HO is this scale more for the beginner or should I stick with N scale. I see that is a lot in the way of extras for HO, should I take that into account? Am I going to have a hard time finding stuff for N? Sorry for the long post but I figured someone here could point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The HO used market is larger due to the large popularity. I run HO. I do believe that both N and HO are equal as far as what can be done. The reason I did not go with N is that it is to small for me to work with. HO takes about twice the space.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I would search some of the hobby seller sites, or eBay, and get a better idea of what is available in the different scales that fits with what you might want and how you might want to operate.
Bob


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with tkruger that HO ad N are pretty much equal in capabilities, but a lot depends on YOUR capabilities. N being much smaller requires more steady hands (no jitters), and better eyesight. HO is a bit more expensive, but that isn't a consideration for some. Both scales offer items that a beginner would find useful, and both extend clear up into super-detailed stuff. Of course, HO, being larger, can show even more detail than N. Just do some research on your own...if you can, go to a hobby shop and look at what's available these days. If you can't, just look around on the internet and try to visualize what you might do with the room you have. Good luck!


----------



## wnewbury (Dec 2, 2013)

Going to train shows was a real eye opener for me. N means long trains and modules to me while HO means shorter trains with more detail. Which do you like?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

It is a toss up and depends on what you want in the way of a layout. In th elate 70's and early 80's I had an N scale layout that had over 11 scale miles of mainline. The problem back then was the quality of locomotives. They for the most part were garbage back then, but now the new N scale lcomotives are exceptional running locomotives. 

I changed to HO scale and I don't have much of a main line at all. I built my layout for switching. There are over 20 rail customers and the layout is a point to point, but with the use of hidden staging tracks, a train can be run continuously. 

Now that I am older, along with my eyeballs, I appreciate the larger size of HO. I am also into detailing scenes, towns and industries. This is a lot more difficult to do in N scale. A lot more is available in HO scale. 

You have to decide what kind of layout you want and go from there.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, do you want a Ford or a Chevy? Yankees or Red Sox?

This is just another area where the only real issue is your own preferences, and unfortunately, no one knows those better than you.

For myself, I'm in HO because I find that small enough already, and I think there is somewhat greater variety of stuff available in HO. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*H.ffers more variety in models IMHO.*

My thoughts, I think "N" and or "Z"Scales are just plain way too small. I think it's more interesting to actually see all the 1/87 scale detail along with more selection the H.O. Scale
has too offer. Regards,tr1


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As previously stated a lot depends on your preferences. If you are more advanced in age you might find the smaller size of N more challenging, especially when fitting decoders as I have been finding recently! I have HO and N and enjoy both. The quality of N stuff is really great compared with twenty years ago. Atlas and Kato to name but two are great runners. You don't say if you are considering DCC but you sould seriously consider it, it just adds so much more to the hobby, especially the sound aspect.


----------



## FishTruck (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey. I am in the same boat as you. I went with HO for two reasons.
1. There seem to be more options for sound in the locomotives. My kids love that.
2. That's what I used when I was 11.
It's not what you asked but here is some unsolicited information....
3. I am using DCC which was a last minute decision... and I am so glad I did. It really opens up lots of options that make the whole project much more interesting to my kids. The setup I use allows iPhones and Ipads to be used as controllers - this seems to have major appeal to my kids.


----------



## Raz5150 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks all for the replies. I am still undecided based on a few future outcomes in my life. The first one is that I am in the process of buying and moving into a house. Space shouldn't be a factor if the house is big enough. What I am wanting is either a basement or a garage and if I get either one then I would probably go HO. However if I don't get a place big enough then N will be choice. I do own some N stuff right now because I live in apartment and found that scale to be very apartment friendly. My wife thinks I should stick with N regardless of the house we move into because I already have N stuff such as track and 2 locos and few other odds and ends. So I guess it will come down to preference when I move.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale weigh in*

I started out with O tinplate, like so many others. As a child/teen went into HO and did some of the same "not Hobby" things you did! I switched to N scale over twenty years ago and have been happy with it ever since. All scales are good. None are wrong. The practical difference is how much space it takes to make a 180 degree turn. apart from that it boils down to personal preference, and personal physical limitations. I'm a retired senior citizen with arthritis and other old age issues. I don't have any real problem modeling in N scale. I think it depends on what you're used to. HO seemed small to me at one time, now it looks huge. 
If you're used to N scale why change? Having more space is great; but you can build a more realistic "world" where the trains don't tower over the trees, and the mountains don't look quite so much like 
mole hills, in a smaller scale.

Good luck with whatever scale you choose.

Traction Fan


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

go HO!
Then you can use Matchbox & Hot Wheels on the layout


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

microbuss said:


> go HO!
> Then you can use Matchbox & Hot Wheels on the layout


Only if you're not very picky about scale. For a long time, my son did this, using the Matchbox and Hot Wheels cars, until he realized that, at 1/72 scale, they're way out of proportion to evertpything else on his layout. So he banished them, and only true HO stuff goes on his layout now.


----------



## N-gager (Apr 30, 2015)

Being somewhat new to the hobby (less than 5 months), I'm still wondering if I made the correct choice in gauge. I went with N (space) - as a kid and later as an adult, I had 'space' and time issues (the wife says I still do LOL).
Now retired, my wife reminds me, I still have the same issues as before. Little time and little space.
I really do like N gauge but; as others have mentioned - details can get pretty tiny. It can be frustrating to work with tweezers and all those little 'kit' parts. I have S, and HO but for obvious reasons an sticking with N. 
I do think that HO definately has the edge on options. Many items are not available in N, but can easily be found in HO. Since I like to 'tinker' and build my own items, I don't mind but; sometimes I wish I could just buy what I need or want. Could be I just don't know where to look.
Most of the time I find that vendors just don't have what I want in stock. HO seems to have options and better stock. Good luck with whatever you decide and enjoy!


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree with you about the size difference N-gager. I changed from N to HO over 25 years ago and sure am glad that I did. There are so many more things available in HO scale, from vehicles to detail items. Also my old eyeballs aren't as good as they used to be. What I used to do without glasses years ago sometimes requires a magnifier.


----------

